# Samson & Cosmo Playing



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

They're so cute together! I liked near the end where Cosmo is waiting and waiting on his back for Samson to "get" him... and he just walks away, lol.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

That is just SO adorable. They look like they really LOVE each other!! I'm so happy for you and your family and for them - it seems like such a great situation. And 2 big beautiful Goldens - aaah, heaven!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great video Rick...looks like Cosmo and Samson are best buddies....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Great video Rick...looks like Cosmo and Samson are best buddies....


And they've been at it all day.... Been fun to watch, though not all that quiet...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> And they've been at it all day.... Been fun to watch, though not all that quiet...


Quite...What is that?????? I know the feeling about going at it all day.....Mine are up at 5 am and go pretty much till 10 pm.....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It's great to see them getting along so well,... it's very nice of you Rick to take care of Cosmo...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> It's great to see them getting along so well,... it's very nice of you Rick to take care of Cosmo...


He's been an amazing dog.....we couldn't be happier with how it's turned out...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

They sure look like they are loving having a playmate! It is nice to see they play so well.

I don't know if dogs can see the computer screen but Julie was paws up on the desk barking at the monitor...lol.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> They sure look like they are loving having a playmate! It is nice to see they play so well.


Earlier, Cosmo went down to our room and was taking a nap where he's been sleeping at night, on the floor right next to my side of the bed..... Samson was going nuts, not knowing where he was.... Checking everywhere upstairs...each kid's bedroom, behind the couches. Kept looking out the back sliding glass door....

So when Cosmo finally came back upstairs, Samson flipped out....he was so happy to see him...

Isn't it only three weeks tomorrow? I can't believe how close they've gotten...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Awww! They play so gently with each other


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Joe said:


> It's great to see them getting along so well,... it's very nice of you Rick to take care of Cosmo...


I agree 110 percent! Joe you couldn't have put it any better!
I still smile from ear to ear everytime Rick shares "info" and or photo's
with us!
I wonder if Rescue's know they are getting rescued? Hmmmm!?....
I wonder if Samson being a very well adjusted golden had / has had 
any affect on Cosmo! I get confussed at trying figure out why someone
would give up on a nice golden like Cosmo! And stand up and cheer at
Rick and his family for saving Cosmo!:wave:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I knew the first time Julie coaxed him onto my bed he had turned a corner. I know I might be anthropomorphizing, but it was like those two days he spent kenneled at vet's did him a world of good. Maybe he could sense doom was near. In fact--the vet not been out of town--he would have been a goner on Friday night. 

I can say for a fact that when I got him back from the vets--he did not even act like the same dog. I know that dogs do sense energy from people, environment etc. I also know that dogs are much smarter than we may ever understand so who knows. 

BTW: everyone, I have been told that Woody's family is very happy with him which I am very very glad for, especially considering when I first met him he stood rigid and growled at a tree for a solid 10 minutes.


----------

